# Inventory Spreadsheet



## Forgivin (Jul 5, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to share their inventory spreadsheet template with me? Hopefully in excel? I've exhausted my search on the internet and haven't found anything appropriate.
Would really appreciate it!!!
Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just went to excel and made my own according to what I needed nothing special and if you have excel then use the search box on the right side of the page as Excel comes with free templates. Type in inventory and you will get several to choose form.

Katrina


----------

